# Hello Newbie with a p0171 problem



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome, sorry to hear about problems with your otherwise reliable Gen 1 Cruze. 

It would be helpful to have the codes, any chance you can take it to an auto parts store and have them plug in an OBDII device to read the codes, then post here?

Also what’s the odometer reading?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Eric, Welcome. Sorry to hear you are having troubles. 

When it doesn't start, is the motor cranking over, or not? Is that starter making that clicking noise like the power is low or nothing at all when it doesn't work? 
I am guessing since you say you checked your starter that you have already checked the cable to the starter? 
I would start by checking all main power cables (positive and negative) from the battery to the engine. Make sure connections are tight and there is no sign of corrosion. 

Also, it is best to replace all the spark plugs as a set not just one at a time.


----------



## Eric4707 (Dec 23, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Welcome, sorry to hear about problems with your otherwise reliable Gen 1 Cruze.
> 
> It would be helpful to have the codes, any chance you can take it to an auto parts store and have them plug in an OBDII device to read the codes, then post here?
> 
> Also what’s the odometer reading?


The error code read is P0171 - System Too Lean (Bank 1) and the odometer reading is 82,227 miles.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Eric4707 said:


> The error code read is P0171 - System Too Lean (Bank 1) and the odometer reading is 82,227 miles.


I would look into your electrical issues first as this could very well be the source of all your troubles.

Lean conditions, if they are occurring can be caused by a few things. Vacuum leaks are the most common. Fuel system problems (i.e. not enough fuel pressure, clogged or non functioning injectors, bad fuel pump, etc.) Bad O2 sensor. Since your O2 sensor is new that can likely be ruled out as an issue.


----------



## Eric4707 (Dec 23, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I would look into your electrical issues first as this could very well be the source of all your troubles.
> 
> Lean conditions, if they are occurring can be caused by a few things. Vacuum leaks are the most common. Fuel system problems (i.e. not enough fuel pressure, clogged or non functioning injectors, bad fuel pump, etc.) Bad O2 sensor. Since your O2 sensor is new that can likely be ruled out as an issue.


Ah yes thanks, will do. I appreciate the help! My car seems to have weird electrical issues where the theft deterrent system won’t let the car start.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
A code P0171 may mean that one or more of the following has happened: The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry. There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection Faulty or stuck open PCV valve Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1) Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!) Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0171


[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]
:moved: from Introductions to Gen I Service Issues


----------



## Springcruze (Dec 3, 2020)

Eric4707 said:


> The error code read is P0171 - System Too Lean (Bank 1) and the odometer reading is 82,227 miles.


check these:
1. Front and back camshaft cover seals.
2.o2 sensor
3: open your air filter and search for ripped gasket 
4: check your membrane on valve cover if it’s leaking air into the engine
5: remove the pcv hose from too of intake manifold and ckeck the Orange nipple inside the tube.
6: check if the pcv hose is faulty
7: check bank 1 spark plug tightness
8: check purge valve behind the engine
9: check throtle body if is dirty and stack 
After checking all above say shame on you chevrolet


----------

